# Formed reusable covers for "in the room" furniture



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

How many would pay to have formed reusable covers for the "in the In the room" furniture? Such as beds, dining tables, sofas, and etc. I'm thinking the waterproof material that is used in camping tents. It would be formed up with sides and large enough to fit most normal furniture. At the end of the job, stuff it in the stuff sack. You could have Queen/king bed sizes, sofa size, dining table size, dresser size, and so on. The purpose is to save plastic, make your work areas neater, and it should be faster. I've covered up beds and dressers before with the cheap painters plastic. Always seem like a fight to work with. You couldn't have a reusable cover for ALL things but you could have one for most, I think. Thoughts?

This is the material with stuff sacks. The painters covers would have sides sewn in to accommodate the height on the objects. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NK3T9V7/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B08NK3T9V7&pd_rd_w=cEAiq&pf_rd_p=45e679f6-d55f-4626-99ea-f1ec7720af94&pd_rd_wg=kHiW6&pf_rd_r=T2ZV06Y18RDS3YXZYZEP&pd_rd_r=84902814-bcc9-4d88-a9ba-55c8c16eb183&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzQ0pXTjVRVlI0QlhTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjY1MjczMTZZTVpGUzNYVEFSNSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNzk0MzEwMUlEUDk5MzkzM1lHNCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

If you do a lot of interiors on a production scale, I could maybe see the need for the more common bed sizes. Situations where you're painting large occupied dwellings with lots of bedrooms maybe? Other than that, like you said, you'd pretty much have to have some for every size of furniture you encounter. Consider also having to categorize & store all of those in such a way as to be able to quickly find it the next time you need it.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I already have too much crap. I'll stick to rolls of poly.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would be very cautious about putting anything reusable over a bed and then using them again for the same purpose down the line. You wouldn't want to be transferring bed bugs from an infected location to another.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

RH said:


> I would be very cautious about putting anything reusable over a bed and then using them again for the same purpose down the line. You wouldn't want to be transferring bed bugs from an infected location to another.


I'd say RH is spot on there. And it's not why I just use painter's plastic, but it's another good reason to. My favorite is the steelcoat cling stuff. Because if you get it right side up it clings really well. (I'm sure other cos make the cling stuff too but my go to store carries the steelcoat). Although, I will often just ball it up at the end and reuse it. I'll have to give the bed bug thing some thought on that one.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> I'd say RH is spot on there. And it's not why I just use painter's plastic, but it's another good reason to. My favorite is the steelcoat cling stuff. Because if you get it right side up it clings really well. (I'm sure other cos make the cling stuff too but my go to store carries the steelcoat). Although, I will often just ball it up at the end and reuse it. I'll have to give the bed bug thing some thought on that one.


I am sort of surprised this isn't a bigger issue in our trade.

Once did a rental where the previous tenants had numerous cats. Went in to paint and the flea infestation was incredible. Luckily, I didn't get any equipment inside (especially drops) before realizing there was an issue. The owners had the infestation professionally treated and when I went back there were no further problems.

When you think about it, bed bugs, fleas, roaches, are a few critters that would be pretty easy to take to another job or (shudder) bring home.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> How many would pay to have formed reusable covers for the "in the In the room" furniture? Such as beds, dining tables, sofas, and etc. I'm thinking the waterproof material that is used in camping tents. It would be formed up with sides and large enough to fit most normal furniture. At the end of the job, stuff it in the stuff sack. You could have Queen/king bed sizes, sofa size, dining table size, dresser size, and so on. The purpose is to save plastic, make your work areas neater, and it should be faster. I've covered up beds and dressers before with the cheap painters plastic. Always seem like a fight to work with. You couldn't have a reusable cover for ALL things but you could have one for most, I think. Thoughts?
> 
> This is the material with stuff sacks. The painters covers would have sides sewn in to accommodate the height on the objects.
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't want reusable materials for bed covers, disposable painters plastic only. Agree with RH.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Unlike a manufacturer that can afford to use recyclable materials for their product in a controlled environment, painting lends itself to cross pollination. And we're not talking Honey Bees.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, not worth it when 12x400 .3mil is less than $20


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the thought of re-using stuff, but if its all covered in dust and over spray from one job, how do you re-use it on another. Any plastic I'v used on furniture unfortunately go straight in the garbage.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

RH said:


> I would be very cautious about putting anything reusable over a bed and then using them again for the same purpose down the line. You wouldn't want to be transferring bed bugs from an infected location to another.


Didn't think of that. Haven't been exposed to those situations yet. If I knew I wouldn't take the job or refuse to perform. However how do you know. It's a valid point.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I like the thought of re-using stuff, but if its all covered in dust and over spray from one job, how do you re-use it on another. Any plastic I'v used on furniture unfortunately go straight in the garbage.


Like your drop cloths, shake them off to get rid of the dust. They would be made from a waterproof material like a tent fly so it could be washed however not dried. As far as the over spray and paint drops, I'm not worried about that as I'm not worried about them on my drop clothes.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nope, not worth it when 12x400 .3mil is less than $20


It's not only a cost savings measure. Less aggravation. Go thru the steps involved of putting plastic over a queen bed. Get the plastic, cut to size, put it over the bed, get the tape, fight to tape it down, then the heat or A/c kicks on and it starts flying around and you grab more tape to secure it. Then comes the timewhen it braks free and sticks to the wet wall or wet trim. VS. Got to your tote of stuff sacks, grab the sack labeled Queen, take it out and put it over. For me I worry about my waste stream and when I can I try to reduce what goes into the landfill.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Joe67 said:


> I'd say RH is spot on there. And it's not why I just use painter's plastic, but it's another good reason to. My favorite is the steelcoat cling stuff. Because if you get it right side up it clings really well. (I'm sure other cos make the cling stuff too but my go to store carries the steelcoat). Although, I will often just ball it up at the end and reuse it. I'll have to give the bed bug thing some thought on that one.


I went to the website for Steelcoat. Looks like good stuff. However they didn't have a n online store or dealer locator. Where do you buy it?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

cardgunner said:


> I went to the website for Steelcoat. Looks like good stuff. However they didn't have a n online store or dealer locator. Where do you buy it?


My local BM store carries it. But I'd be surprised if there weren't plenty of online retailers selling it.


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

cardgunner said:


> It's not only a cost savings measure. Less aggravation. Go thru the steps involved of putting plastic over a queen bed. Get the plastic, cut to size, put it over the bed, get the tape, fight to tape it down, then the heat or A/c kicks on and it starts flying around and you grab more tape to secure it. Then comes the timewhen it braks free and sticks to the wet wall or wet trim. VS. Got to your tote of stuff sacks, grab the sack labeled Queen, take it out and put it over. For me I worry about my waste stream and when I can I try to reduce what goes into the landfill.


Honestly plastic is super easy and cheap for the most part. I push the furniture into different groupings and then cover each group up. Most of my furniture grouping are 10x10 or wider. 

Last job was one 20x20 and two 10x10 groupings. 

If I had to use a bunch of covers made for different sized items it would take longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate the wastefulness of plastic as well but unless you are spraying, it’s not a big deal to reuse it. Just put it in some clean garbage bags and save it for down the line. Only stuff I make sure not to use again is what has been used around toilets and showers/tubs. Even plastic used on beds could probably be used again since I don’t think bed bugs will travel with it - but to be safe dedicate it only for use in a bathroom (or even kitchen) the next time, labeling the bag “bathrooms/kitchens” would simplify the process.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I hate the wastefulness of plastic as well but unless you are spraying, it’s not a big deal to reuse it. Just put it in some clean garbage bags and save it for down the line. Only stuff I make sure not to use again is what has been used around toilets and showers/tubs. Even plastic used on beds could probably be used again since I don’t think bed bugs will travel with it. But to be safe only dedicate it to use in a bathroom (or even kitchen) the next time - labeling the bag “bathrooms/kitchens” would simplify the process.


If I found out a painter was using cloth or plastic from a bin labeled "Bathrooms", I would yell them right out of my house. OMG.

The reality is, recycling paint drops is not a good idea in the post Covid World. Although I encourage manufacturing to make as many products as possible out of old tires, beer cans, electrical crap, and any other consumables that can be melted down and turned into something shiny and new.

Homeowner- "Hi David, I cleared all of the stuff off the bathroom countertops like you suggested in your Pre Job Preparation form".

David Daily (Owner of The Daily Painter ) - "Thanks Jerry. You don't know how many times I try tellin people to do that. Great. I'll just start bringing in my drops and stuff.

Homeowner- "Is that what I think it is! Oh no way Dave. You're not bringing that recycled crap into my home, are you?. What the hell are you thinking? Get your crap AND GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!"

David "Mumble, mumble, mumble"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> If I found out a painter was using cloth or plastic from a bin labeled "Bathrooms", I would yell them right out of my house. OMG.
> 
> The reality is, recycling paint drops is not a good idea in the post Covid World. Although I encourage manufacturing to make as many products as possible out of old tires, beer cans, electrical crap, and any other consumables that can be melted down and turned into something shiny and new.
> 
> ...


Yeah, think you may have misunderstood a but. I never advocated reusing anything that has been used in a bathroom. The only things I do use over in bathrooms are sets of white bed sheets I bought specifically for bathroom floors - and those get washed (being easily washable is why I use them) in between jobs as much for my own comfort level as out of consideration for the HO. And let’s face it, even freshly washed drops can look pretty intimidating - yet I doubt any painters ever go out and replace them after a few uses.
We don’t think anything of using drops over again in different homes so I see nothing amiss with resuing clean plastic. Almost never does a HO watch me bring stuff in or set up so in all of my years of painting, I have never once had a HO say anything about the plastic or drops used in their homes.
I’d say that’s the reality for those of us actually doing residential painting versus theoretical musings.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> If I found out a painter was using cloth or plastic from a bin labeled "Bathrooms", I would yell them right out of my house. OMG.
> 
> The reality is, recycling paint drops is not a good idea in the post Covid World. Although I encourage manufacturing to make as many products as possible out of old tires, beer cans, electrical crap, and any other consumables that can be melted down and turned into something shiny and new.





RH said:


> Yeah, think you may have misunderstood a but. I never advocated reusing anything that has been used in a bathroom. The only things I do use over in bathrooms are sets of white bed sheets I bought specifically for bathroom floors - and those get washed (being easily washable is why I use them) in between jobs as much for my own comfort level as out of consideration for the HO. And let’s face it, even freshly washed drops can look pretty intimidating - yet I doubt any painters ever go out and replace them after a few uses.
> We don’t think anything of using drops over again in different homes so I see nothing amiss with resuing clean plastic. Almost never does a HO watch me bring stuff in or set up so in all of my years of painting, I have never once had a HO say anything about the plastic or drops used in their homes.
> I’d say that’s the reality for those of us actually doing residential painting versus theoretical musings.


lol! While you were teaching elementary students, I'd already had a twenty year career in residentials.

But you're absolutely correct. The homeowners I had experience with, had no idea where my drop cloths had been and never made it an issue.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

With that experience, I am surprised


CApainter said:


> lol! While you were teaching elementary students, I'd already had a twenty year career in residentials.
> 
> But you're absolutely correct. The homeowners I had experience with, had no idea where my drop cloths had been and never made it an issue.


Hardly, formed my first company with two other guys in the early seventies and never been out if it since.
But regardless, I just don’t think any one with residential experience would truly have a a big issue with reusing drops, plastic or cloth, as long as they had been “gently” used in fairly clean areas. Drops used in bathrooms, behind stoves and refrigerators, or washers and dryers, always got washed or tossed depending on material.

Speaking of stoves, anyone ever get nervous covering up stoves where the knobs were located up front - especially if kids were around? More than once I told the HO the power for electric stoves was off at the breaker or knobs taken off on gas stoves when either was covered.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

My damned dog managed to turn on my gas cooktop once, so I'm cautious of leaving stoves and cooktops masked for any unattended period of time.

He went after a skillet with bacon grease...could have been a really bad situation. I learned from that one, for sure.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

ParamountPaint said:


> My damned dog managed to turn on my gas cooktop once, so I'm cautious of leaving stoves and cooktops masked for any unattended period of time.
> 
> He went after a skillet with bacon grease...could have been a really bad situation. I learned from that one, for sure.


My knobs are on top, but I came back from somewhere and found a big dent in the hardwood floor, next to a licked-clean cast iron skillet, a happy labradoodle, and a burner on full blast.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

The doodle ended up very sick from his largesse, so it served him right.

Topically, I just use plastic on everything and pitch it when we're done. Painting isn't eco-friendly, regardless of how you frame it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Aside from the obvious sanitary benefits of using painters plastic on beds and furniture, the customers appreciate having new disposable plastic over beds in particular (and furniture).
IMO - Nothing reusable should touch where a person sits or lays down (especially sleeps). Just something gross about even thinking about it to me.

But then again, I don’t sleep well in motels or hotels either for the same reason. Don’t even get me started on B and B’s that have quilts on the bed! When do you think was the last time they washed those?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> Aside from the obvious sanitary benefits of using painters plastic on beds and furniture, the customers appreciate having new disposable plastic over beds in particular (and furniture).
> IMO - Nothing reusable should touch where a person sits or lays down (especially sleeps). Just something gross about even thinking about it to me.
> 
> But then again, I don’t sleep well in motels or hotels either for the same reason. Don’t even get me started on B and B’s that have quilts on the bed! When do you think was the last time they washed those?


I’ve heard it said that the grossest and most germ infested item in a typical hotel room is the TV remote.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> Aside from the obvious sanitary benefits of using painters plastic on beds and furniture, the customers appreciate having new disposable plastic over beds in particular (and furniture).
> IMO - Nothing reusable should touch where a person sits or lays down (especially sleeps). Just something gross about even thinking about it to me.
> 
> But then again, I don’t sleep well in motels or hotels either for the same reason. Don’t even get me started on B and B’s that have quilts on the bed! When do you think was the last time they washed those?


I couldn't agree more. Painters plastic is the best option. And it should be a one time use. 

And for my carbon foot print sins as a painter, I've strived to minimize my foot print elsewhere, like using public transportation, riding my bike, recycling paper plastic and metal, among other things.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I couldn't agree more. Painters plastic is the best option. And it should be a one time use.
> 
> And for my carbon foot print sins as a painter, I've strived to minimize my foot print elsewhere, like using public transportation, riding my bike, recycling paper plastic and metal, among other things.


So just to be clear, taking a real life painting situation like having a dining room to paint and the formal dining room table, along with chairs, are for now moved over to one part of the room and (just to be safe) you have covered them with a new section of painters’ plastic, that at the end of this half day job you would toss the plastic even if there was virtually no paint splatter on it? You wouldn’t even consider putting it away for future use to cover a toilet or line a shower/tub in another job, or maybe even in the same home, down the line?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> So just to be clear, taking a real life painting situation like having a dining room to paint and the formal dining room table, along with chairs, are for now moved over to one part of the room and (just to be safe) you have covered them with a new section of painters’ plastic, that at the end of this half day job you would toss the plastic even if there was virtually no paint splatter on it? You wouldn’t even consider putting it away for future use to cover a toilet or line a shower/tub in another job, or maybe even in the same home, down the line?


Everyone's gotta decide for themself, and thats the way our crew does it.
+1 - "One time use, lessen carbon footprint in other areas"

I used to store bags of rolled up plastic, but it took up too much space, and then you would have to dig through to find the right size, and hope its not taped together.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> Everyone's gotta decide for themself, and thats the way our crew does it.
> +1 - "One time use, lessen carbon footprint in other areas"
> 
> I used to store bags of rolled up plastic, but it took up too much space, and then you would have to dig through to find the right size, and hope its not taped together.


Oh, I totally agree that everyone needs to decide what works well for them.

I only have issues when dictates are laid down that seem to imply that if you aren't doing something a certain way, then you are doing it wrong. If there's anything that one can learn from reading posts here on PT it's that there are often as many ways to do something as there are members here. And most of them (although perhaps the norm for many) are rarely the only way to go about doing something.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I just toss the plastic. A great big wad of painters plastic weighs less than an empty water bottle.

I won't judge anyone that wants to reuse the plastic...I don't really care. If we spent more time minding our own business than other people's, we'd be much better off as a society.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> So just to be clear, taking a real life painting situation like having a dining room to paint and the formal dining room table, along with chairs, are for now moved over to one part of the room and (just to be safe) you have covered them with a new section of painters’ plastic, that at the end of this half day job you would toss the plastic even if there was virtually no paint splatter on it? You wouldn’t even consider putting it away for future use to cover a toilet or line a shower/tub in another job, or maybe even in the same home, down the line?


No reusing plastic for me. As a matter of fact, it gets stuffed into a plastic garbage bag along with other debris. I don't have time to be fiddling around with used painters plastic that likely ends up having holes and other goop attached to it.


----------

